# 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

Used Mintex RED box and now on reverse usually the initial backup pf the day (but sometimes throught the day at times) the rear driver side will make like a "clang" slight bang type noise. I pulled the wheel and both bolts tight but the piston does have slight left-2-right movement. I assumed the piston remains ever so slightly pressed on the inner pad so there should be no left-2-right movement ?


----------



## stratocaster (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement (ndccpf1)*

When you let off the brake pedal, the piston does retract slightly. Usually, if there is a sound like the one youre hearing, it means there isnt enough lube on the track that the pads ride on, so the inner pad isnt retracting with the piston. You may also need to put a little bit of lube around the edge of the piston so it can seal against the back of the pad easier and pull it back. Just go easy on the lube--you dont want it getting on the pads & rotors for obvious reasons. The clang is the sound of the piston hitting the pad when you press the brakes. I can't think of anything else that would make a sound like that unless something was loose or out of place.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement (stratocaster)*

Did you replace the spring clips "anti rattle springs" on the caliper carriers? Some new pad sets come with em..some suppliers go cheap and leave it up to you to buy a set...then lose their tension and don't stop rattles anymore..change 'em with every pad change...also sprayin the pad backs (if yours don't come with factory applied antisqueal shims) with "Brake Quiet" goo helps to keep thinks quiet..as does lubin the pad contact patches on the carriers with just a little "synthetic caliper grease"..same stuff you relubed the guide pins with..you did clean and relube the guide pins..right?


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement (spitpilot)*

Kept the original spring clips as the rear pads did not have new ones in the box. They were Mintex Red box without shims. Vendor said re-use the shims from old OEM pads. I don't recall now if the old pads even had removeable shims. I called VW dealer and shims are not separate. I did clean, lube the guide pins but will have to get brake material you memntioned/ http://www.waterfest.net is 15 minutes from my house so this weekened I'll be shopping and buying stuffs. thanks again !


_Modified by ndccpf1 at 9:42 PM 7-15-2009_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement (ndccpf1)*

be sure you put the correct inner board and out board pads onthe calipers.... sounds silly, but not long ago someone had a similar issue and this was the cause








Secondly, the grease on the backing plate of the pad will not significantly aid in pulling your pad away form the disk, we apply 5-10N V-springs and they don't even help sometimes








The piston has a "roll back"characteristic that is inhibited by the seal, low roll back is bad, causes brake drag, high roll back is bad, causes lots of dead pedal travel. Once the pressure decreases in the brake lines the piston will naturally roll back, upon, the floating caliper should relax and give very minimal clearance to the disk. 
Are the pads tight in the brkt's pad retainers? 
Is there any noticeable clearance to the pad and the abutments?
Is the caliper body lose, meaning you can move it by hand while it is bolted to the brkt (side to side)?
In addition, your piston should not move greatly side to side.... this is strange... and perhaps what the noise may be.
Oh and one more thing..... do you use your parking brake? Does it happen when you use your parking brake?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement (ndccpf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndccpf1* »_Kept the original spring clips as the rear pads did not have new ones in the box. They were Mintex Red box without shims. Vendor said re-use the shims from old OEM pads. I don't recall now if the old pads even had removeable shims. I called VW dealer and shims are not separate. I did clean, lube the guide pins but will have to get brake material you memntioned
_Modified by ndccpf1 at 9:42 PM 7-15-2009_

My OEM pads didn't have any antisqueal shims either...I sprayed backing plates with Brake Quiet...and reused the clips..but then I only had 5K miles or less on the brakes and just took em apart to switch out caliper carriers and rotors to GTI spec...My MKV brakes make no noise and so far 14.5K rear pads aren't wearin fast like some have experience..looks to me like at least 25K miles lifetime...Think I'll just buy another set of Textar pads(they come with new clips) when the OEM ones wear out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ndccpf1 (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement (GTijoejoe)*

Hi Joe,
For the questions:
Are the pads tight in the brkt's pad retainers? Yes
Is there any noticeable clearance to the pad and the abutments? Sort of yes as it repates to the next question
Is the caliper body lose, meaning you can move it by hand while it is bolted to the brkt (side to side)?
Yes side to side motion appears greater than any other car I've worked on (done brakes since late 80s on Honda, Toyota and as of recent my 2002 A4 1.8T). That is where I think the noise is from. Matching the INNER to OUTTER pad is a thought.
Will pull apart this weekend in between my visit to WaterFest


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 06.5 MKV GTI Rear Driver caliper "clang" noise after pad replacement (ndccpf1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ndccpf1* »_Hi Joe,
For the questions:
Are the pads tight in the brkt's pad retainers? Yes
Is there any noticeable clearance to the pad and the abutments? Sort of yes as it repates to the next question
Is the caliper body lose, meaning you can move it by hand while it is bolted to the brkt (side to side)?
Yes side to side motion appears greater than any other car I've worked on (done brakes since late 80s on Honda, Toyota and as of recent my 2002 A4 1.8T). That is where I think the noise is from. Matching the INNER to OUTTER pad is a thought.
Will pull apart this weekend in between my visit to WaterFest

The info about the abutment gap and caliper movement is not good....these clearances can cause caliper noise upon braking.....
Perhaps check with the dealer.


----------

